# Slippery customer at Sydney airport



## Keef (Mar 20, 2006)

Some smuggler got cold feet. I wish they had got caught.

http://www.smh.com.au/news/national...-sydney-airport/2006/03/20/1142703272460.html


----------



## Slateman (Mar 20, 2006)

I heard this on radio. Looks like some lady could not stand constant biting under skirt anymore and let him go. They have long fangs aparently.


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 20, 2006)

i only wish i was in those toilets when it was there


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 20, 2006)

lols me too!


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 20, 2006)

lols me too!


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 20, 2006)

lols me too!


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 20, 2006)

so bout that guys (was an accident don't know how that happened )


----------



## junglemad (Mar 20, 2006)

i am a bit worried about you guys wanting to be in the ladies toilet....


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 20, 2006)

> The maximum penalty for smuggling wildlife into Australia is a $110,000 fine and/or imprisonment for up to 10 years.



Or the ????????? cost of a mere 11 GTP's!  8) :lol: Probably not even a single clutch! hehe


----------

